# Bush Vetoes SCHIP



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

As he promised...
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,299129,00.html

The president has said that the 61-cent tax on each pack of cigarettes to pay for the measure is regressive, and the government should not be providing health care to families whose income is as much as $80,000 a year. He also expressed concern that the offer of low-cost, government-provided health care will encourage many people who already are covered by private insurance to switch, adding considerable strain to the government system.

House Minority Whip Roy Blunt said he was "absolutely confident" that the veto will be sustained. Perino said Congress must negotiate a bill that will ensure that children in families that make less than 200 percent of the poverty level are taken care of before the program is expanded beyond them.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank God...


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

THAT is why I've always been one of the 20+%!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Good news indeed!


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

George Will's article in the 8 Oct edition of Newsweek. It speaks to the intended/unintended consequences of expanding SCHIP buy such a large measure.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21047607/site/newsweek/


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep saw it on the news


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Redemption!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

way to go Bush


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

For now. Taxing tobacco will still not go away.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well maybe not...but at least it wont be as big...


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Bush did something right!? He must have interests in tobacco as well as oil! This is good news for us.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

vudu9 said:


> For now. Taxing tobacco will still not go away.


If the Democrats when in 08,watchout in 09 it will be on again


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Go Bush!!


----------



## Don TuTo cigars (Apr 10, 2007)

Bush Vetoes Bill That Would Have Raised Cigar Taxes

Posted: Wednesday, October 03, 2007 from Cigar Aficionado

By David Savona

Today, President Bush vetoed a bill seeking to add $35 billion to the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP). The funds would have come from increased tobacco taxes, including a tremendous increase in the federal excise tax on large cigars.

"If Bush hadn't vetoed it, we would have been screwed," said Rocky Patel, owner of Rocky Patel Premium cigars, who has lobbied fervently over the past few months to keep the bill from passing.

The veto does not mean the cigar industry is out of the woods. Patel said the bill will come back to Congress for further work. Patel and others in the premium cigar industry are lobbying for a flat tax of 12.5 cents per large cigar; the vetoed plan called for a tax of 52.988 percent of the manufacturer's selling price, with a cap of $3. The current federal excise tax on large cigars is capped at 5 cents.

The original plan sought a floor tax on tobacco inventories, with a tax cap of $10 per cigar.

Photo by Chris Greenberg/AP

=====

Saludos, 
Pedro J. Martinez

Don TuTo "El Puro de Costa Rica" 
http://www.DonTuTo.com


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Don.


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

*10,000 yr old liberal found*










No evolution at all. Here is a response from my buddy Ken.

Charlie,

Thanks, but I was already well aware of this bullshit bill and had fired off
a letter to both my Senators and my Representatives. My protestations of
funding this S-CHIPS plan via a declining and thoroughly
not-responsible-for-the-problem source (us tobacco enthusiasts) had fallen
on deaf ears, but I have assured them that they succeeded in ONE THING...a
newly unenrolled Democrat!

Here's what I got back from Kennedy:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, September 11, 2007 9:52 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Responding to your message

Dear Mr. Mitchell:

Thank you for your letter on the proposed tobacco tax increase.

The increase is part of the reauthorization of the Children's
Health Insurance Program (CHIP). It will provide much needed funding for the
program, enabling millions of children to have access to health care.

Currently, 9 million children in America have no health
insurance. It is outrageous that in the wealthiest and most powerful nation
on earth, so many children have no access to regular health care. Their only
family doctor is the hospital emergency room, and they face serious health
problems that could be prevented or treated with a regular source of medical
care.

CHIP now covers nearly 6 million of these children a year, but
millions more are not enrolled in it. The bill now awaiting final action in
Congress will improve the outreach of the program so that many more of these
children can be enrolled.

The funds from the increase in the tobacco tax will make this
additional coverage possible. I believe the increase is fair, since tobacco
is a well-known source of many serious illnesses, and it is common knowledge
that the tobacco industry targets children in its advertising.

Every child deserves a healthy start in life. CHIP has an
indispensable role in ensuring that children receive the health care they
need, and the proposed increase in the tobacco tax will enable the program
to fulfill its mission more effectively.

Thank you again for writing to me about this important issue.

Sincerely,
Edward M. Kennedy


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

W Rocks!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I bet majority of the kids we are talking about here Mama's don't even work and probably don't know and won't say who the daddy is--I say get a FUC**N--J O B--you lazy bastar*s--Where's the dad's of these kids -- I say find his as* and make him pay 1/2 and the Mama the other 1/2--This is crap---Go G W Bush!--


Oh ya and FUC* Kennedy that Murdering piece of trash----you think he's got a few skeleton's in his closet ???


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

More details in the fine print which the media liek to cover up.

Bush wanted to put 5.0B in over 5 years, the Dems plan is 35B. (my numbers may be slightly off)
Now here is the cherry. It covers children whose parents can make up to 83K annually. and, and get this, this is unfrickinbelevable it covers children until age 25. Who's drinkin the koolaid:angry: 
SO see it not for the little poor rugrats. Now how many of those parents or even you here would not want to take advantage of this program? Get them off your employers plan and now you pay the single rate. 
Health care and the Insurance companies dug their own grave when they started the co-pay. Great idea but once again taken advantage of.
This is equivalent if you had a $20 co-pay to buy grocerys every week:whoohoo: Line me up where is the steak and micro brews


----------



## cigar no baka-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Well thank God Bush vetoed it. The House is about 24 votes short of a veto override, and the Democrats are working hard to flip up to 15 Republicans. Cross your fingers and hope nobody flips......


----------



## DocBrewskie (May 10, 2007)

anytime you tax a small % of ppl and only those ppl there is just something un american about it.if they really want to get money 5 cent tax on a bag of chips would do it.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

We're ok until a damm democrat gets in office, then we might as well bend over, and get the grease ready.

Respectfully,


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

you know, I was just thinking of how to cut taxes. stop giving US money to other nations and non-US citizens. should save a few billion a year


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

My father, hired a contractor to do some work on one of his properties.So one day he went by the job site, and low and behold what do you think he saw? A site full of mexicans, man did he hit the ceiling, he was pissed. He told the contractor to get'em off of his land. The contractor said he could not tell him who to bring on the job.My father said oh yeah, either get rid of them or he could go to.My father told him, to many americans need work for him to pay illegals. My point is this, the wrong people reaping the benefits of all the hard working folks who has paid into the system,hence all our tax dollars are going to non-americans and thier non-american babies.Stop this and we can save billions as well.......

Respectfully,


----------

